# Tutorial: How to use your PC's broadband connection on your Windows Mobile



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Its been about 2 weeks since i bought my HTC P3400i and i have played a lot with it. Seriously, Windows Mobile 6 rocks for me. I find using the e-mail app on this phone really roocking and as far as reading e-mails is concerned, its just perfect. It can even access Yahoo Mail! free acounts over imap4, and with SPB Full Screen Keyboard, typing is also great, so all in all a perfect communication tool for me.

But checking E-Mail and Surfing internet on my mobile, while being a great leisure for me, incurs heavy data costs using my IDEA card. They charge 2p/kb by default, although there are other plans. So i was searching for a solution using which i can somehow use my PC's broadband connection on my mobile sharing it using bluetooth (preferably) or data cable. WIFI is also a good option, but since i dont have it, cant tell anything about it.

But today, for my surprise i found something using which you can do it. And for doing it, you need......

*Nothing*

Seriously! 

Step 1: Just delete any operator's data connection settings from your phone and set it to use "My Work Connection" for all purposes. this connection setting comes by default on phone and has no connection configured whatsoever. You can do it by going to Start>Settings>Connections>Connections.

Here click on Advance tab, click on Select Networks button and select My Work Connections in both dropdownlists here. If you like to, you can also delete the operator specific settings from here by clicking the either Edit button. I dont know if its needed or not, but after completing these and the following steps, your phone still connects to your operators data network when you try to access a web resource, then you may have to do it.

Step 2 : Connect ActiveSync, using Data Cable or Bluetooth. If using data cable, go to Start>Settings>Connections>PC to USB and make sure that the "Enable advance network functionality" checkbox is enabled.

For bluetooth, nothing special is required. Click Menu>Connect via Bluetooth option in ActiveSync window. If you have already setup your device, it will start the connection without any furthur prompts, if not, phone will search for your computer and then will show you list of services available on it. Select ActiveSync and press finish.

One more thing, to do all this, you must have the "Windows Mobile Device Center" in case of Windows Vista or "ActiveSync" in case of Windows XP, installed on your computer. Otherwise the ActiveSync option will not be available in bluetooth. These software come on CDs/DVDs of all Windows Mobiles.



Well, thats it! Open your browser (Pocket IE, Netfront, Opera Mobile whatever) and start surfing at broadband speeds. Since most newer mobile devices are bluetooth 2.0 complaint, browsing speeds will be good. But since EDR (Enhance Data Rate) is not available on some device like my P3400i, you cant get anything like 1 MBPS on these devices. On EDR enabled devices, upto 2 MBPS is available. But since i have a 256 KBPS connection, so no worries 

I am sorry but i dont had any spare camera to get screenshots and my tubelight is not working today so i am having very dim lighting conditions in my room and use of laptop's camera is not possible. But i dont thing there is anything in this tut that is very complex, its just regular activesync configuration.

Enjoy Guys!

*UPDATE:* If you dont get internet connection on your mobile after following the steps give above, please also try this:

1. Goto Start>Settings>Network Cards.

Here, please make sure that Remote-NDIS Host is selected as your adapter. Also in the dropdown list above it, make sure "Work" connection is selected.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tut , will come in handy for me from next week  , 5 Stars given


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 16, 2008)

My pleasure buddy!  I myself was needing this and found nothing on any forum or wesite, so I thought I should post it. At least other ppl will benefit from it now


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2008)

^^ My brother actually has a ASUS P750 which has wifi and I have a wifi router as well , so I didnt bother to access the internet via the bluetooth, next week I will be getting a  winmo without wifi (  ) so this tut will come in handy for me


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi friend,

    I tried exactly as u said but its saying "Cannot connect with current connection settings. To change ur connection settings, tap settings".

     I expecting some more help plz.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 26, 2008)

This message is coming because the phone is trying to connect to the GPRS/EDGE network for which you have no settings specified. Please make sure these things:

1. In Vista, Windows Mobile Device Center is installed and USB connections are not disabled in its settings. IN case of XP, check the same with activesync.

2. On your device, In Start Menu > Settings > Connections > USB to PC, uncheck the "Enable Advance Network....." checkbox. 

WHen your phone is connected properly to activesync or WMDC, you may also need to create a sync partnership with your mobile. If everything is correct, on connecting the USB cable you should see an icon for your device in My Computer (On Vista, XP i dont know) as a protable device. This done, you'll be able to share the net with your device without any furthur configuration.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 26, 2008)

@krazy
              I already have Mobile Device Centre installed on my Vista. N I have done according to u. But I have problems regarding Network Adapters. 
                                    I also tried finding similar question for connecting pc internet on ppc but I didnt find them. I tried configuring network adapters myself very earlier thus I forgot my default network adapter. N the problem is : When I try to connect my ppc with my pc, mobile device center doesnt work. Earlier it was working when I used to connect my ppc to pc(it's automacilly started when connecting) but not now since I have changed my network adapter(choosed PPTP NDISWAN Miniport).

            Can u plz tell how to choose my default network adapter n let Mobile Device Center works.
  Regards.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice Tut. Buddy ! Will Cum To Work Sometime or the other !


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 27, 2008)

@hayabusa_ryu : choosing Network adapter on phone wont have any effect on activesync connections i think. But if you need it, the deafult selected options in network adapters control panel applet in my mobile is Remote-NDIS Host and the dropdown list on the top has Work connection selected.

I guess if the WMDC is not connecting to the device, check if USB connections are enabled in it. Open WMDC and go to Mobile device settings > Connection settings. Here, make sure all the checkboxes are checked. Also in the  "Allow Connections to one of the following" dropdown list, select bluetooth, plus in the "This computer is connected to" dropdown, select Automatic. CLick OK, close WMDC and reconnect your device.
And dont forget to clear the Enable Advance network functionality  checkbox on your device by going to Start>Settings>Connections>USB to PC.

@BBThumbHealer: Thanks buddy. Expect many more coming in few days. But i tuts and threads related to WinMo are not much useful to Digitians, there is very less activity on the threads that i have created centered on WinMobile. But Anyways, who knows, these may benefit someone, somewhere, someday.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 28, 2008)

@krazy, Thank u but changing network adapter works. It worked for me n I m using my broadband on my PPC, wow. Can u suggest some good video streaming sites for my ppc?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 28, 2008)

Great! I dont know about much video streaming sites, but one that works perfectly on this mobile is msn videos mobile @ *video.mobile.msn.com.

Don't know how much you will like it though. 

Enjoy!


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 29, 2008)

thank u but I already know that site.


----------

